

Klout to Quietly Shut Down Cinch Q&A App - sp332
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2014/04/18/klout-quietly-shut-cinch-qa-app-april-18/

======
joeblau
One day startups will learn to stop building on negative/zero/low revenue
social networks. After hearing about Zynga getting diversified almost out of
existence on Facebook, Dalton Caldwell being served with a "Join us or
else"[1] from Facebook, and the Twitter 3rd party castration[2]; it amazes Me
that people are still trying to build services on top of social platforms.
These platforms are generating very little revenue relative to their
valuations. If you have this amazing service that starts making money or
getting notoriety, it's in the social networks best interest to stop your
business and build the feature themselves.

[1] - [http://daltoncaldwell.com/dear-mark-
zuckerberg](http://daltoncaldwell.com/dear-mark-zuckerberg)

[2] - [https://blog.twitter.com/2012/changes-coming-to-twitter-
api](https://blog.twitter.com/2012/changes-coming-to-twitter-api)

~~~
sp332
While I agree with you in general, Klout actually launched Cinch themselves.
It was supposed to increase the usefulness of their network to their users.

~~~
joeblau
Ah I see-You're right. I thought they were a third party service. Shutting
down their own products is fine. Thanks for the insight.

------
filmgirlcw
When I got the email yesterday, my first reaction was "what was Cinch?"
Ironically, I couldn't use Cinch to actually answer that question.

------
chimeracoder
> 17 hours ago

> Klout notified users of its Cinch question-and-answer app in an email today
> that it will discontinue the service on April 18th at 12pm PST.

So.... less than 24 hours' notice? Unless there are immediate security or
legal reasons (doubtful) that's rather appalling.

